
I Am Very Tired by Gen. Robert Neller, Commandant of the Marine Corps - omilu
https://www.duffelblog.com/2018/09/opinion-gen-neller-tired/
======
chad_strategic
I think only someone in the Marines, would truly "Laugh out Loud", which I
did.

~~~
notacoward
I decided not to join the Marines a long time ago, but definitely had a hearty
RL laugh at this anyway. I'm sure a _lot_ of generals and CEOs and other kinds
of leaders would really like to say something like this. To see it laid out so
plainly is refreshing, to say the least.

------
dole
Looks to be a U.S. military-oriented The Onion-style parody news site.

~~~
slowmovintarget
Right. "West Point cadet hoping to sort into Slytherin" was amusing, too.

Also: "Army promotion boards for Majors to consider ‘face punchability’"

------
brian_herman__
Poor guy.. He deserves some sleep.

